# ASP.NET Jobs in Singapore



## dinesh_8737 (Mar 1, 2013)

Dear Friends,

Iam an ASP DOT NET Web developer with 4 years of experience working in leading MNC's in India, developing and maintaining Web Applications for clients from various Geographies.

I've been hunting for jobs in Singapore for quite some time now. I frequently apply for jobs in Recruitment Portals like Jobstreet, JobsDB, Monster SG etc. But i never have got a single response till date.

I haven't tried my luck with job consultants yet. Iam now thinking of giving it a try. I see many friends in this forum did actually get a job through a job consultant. It would be great if some one could get me some contacts. 



I've read a lot of old posts in this forum. The members here are doing a great job by providing useful information on all sorts of questions related to jobs. Keep up the good work  It surely is a great guide for foreigners like me, to get to know more about singapore

Thanks,
Dinesh


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

not gonna email you .. but, in this climate, you will be lucky to get a job in .net ASP in Singapore, with your experience levels..


----------

